# This is my city



## Manuel

Lori's post about the musical scenario of our cities _stimulated _me to produce a much better idea.

How does your town like?

Here are some pictures of interesting places in my town:

The original City Hall (Cabildo). _Built in the beggining of the 17th century (the city was founded in 1573)._










This is the Cathedral. Next to the Cabildo.









The Suquía river divides the city in two, and at the heart of the city it receives the affluence of a minor course of water: La Cañada (it's not that minor, actually.
The stone construction you see surrounding it was built because it produced recurrent tragic floodings at the beginning of the 19th century).


----------



## Manuel

This is the _Iglesia de los Padres Capuchinos_. Created by the italian architect Augusto Ferrari, it was inaugurated in 1934


















































There are more photos here.


----------



## Manuel

The "Parque Sarmiento". Designed by Carlos Thays, it's Córdoba's biggest park. Lots of people go there to study, run or walk, lay on the grass with cute girlfriends and ride bikes (I hit my head heavily back in March in an accident there, I reassembled my bike and rode it leaving the place, even though I don't remember being there)

































(Don't you young guys love the place?)

The "Vuelta al Mundo", designed by Eiffel


----------



## Manuel

And one house


----------



## Guest

Thank you for these beautiful pictures. Your city looks really great. 

I wish it was less far than mine (23 hours by plane!) I’ll probably never visit it and I regret it bitterly!

Nevertheless, i’m now eager to know more about it …


----------



## LFcatface

Manuel, your city is just beautiful! 

I have had the pleasure to teach some South American singers who have traveled to London and NY for lessons including one that was from Argentina, who did her undergrad in Buenos Aires, but then went back to her original city which was I think San Juan.
She felt a bit limited as to the availabilty of singing teachers to teach her opera.
I am still interested in what the music scene is like in Argentina and in Córdoba from your perspective.


----------



## opus67

Re: Iglesia de los Padres Capuchinos

Does the second photo from the bottom (in that post) say _1182_-1932? What's the significance of 1182, if I may ask? Surely, it couldn't have been built that early.

Thanks for the pics. As for Madras, the city that now goes by the name Chennai... Well, I wouldn't call my city very picturesque. It's losing it's old world charm to ugly boxes and congested roads. It used to be the quietest metro, and still is, relatively speaking. It has a thriving "music scene," classical, that is. The madness will start in a week or two. 

Here are some photos from a person who I know takes good photographs.


----------



## Manuel

> Re: Iglesia de los Padres Capuchinos
> 
> Does the second photo from the bottom (in that post) say 1182-1932? What's the significance of 1182, if I may ask? Surely, it couldn't have been built that early.


I have no idea. So, I wikied-it out:
It's the year Francis of Assisi was born (known here as San Francisco de Asís), some places read 1181, others 1182.

And 


wiki said:


> The Order of Friars Minor Capuchin (O.F.M. Cap; in England and Ireland, O.S.F.C) is an order of friars in the Catholic Church, among the chief offshoots of the Franciscans. The worldwide head of the Capuchins, called a minister general, is currently Father Mauro Jöhri.


----------



## Manuel

opus67 said:


> Thanks for the pics. As for Madras, the city that now goes by the name Chennai... Well, I wouldn't call my city very picturesque.












Awesome. The only thing my city has to offer that is better than that beach is the girl in red in one of my pictures.









Do you have pics where this _thing _(I'm sorry, I don't have any clue on what it is  ) can be seen without the surrounding wooden structure?


----------



## Guest

Manuel said:


> Awesome. The only thing my city has to offer that is better than that beach is the girl in red in one of my pictures.


What? You keep talking with us when there are such girls in red walking in your town!


----------



## Manuel

*Teatro del Libertador General San Martín*. (_José de San Martín_ played an important role the independence of several south american countries).
It's a lyric theatre, in parisian style, which nowadays hosts the Symphonic Orchestra of Córdoba, a ballet company, a polyphonic choir and other music formations.

95% of the symphonic concerts I attend take place there.

This is how it looked at the end of the 19th century


----------



## Guest

What a pity, the girl in red is behind that car!


----------



## Manuel

One entrance to the park I posted before:








This huge house is in that same avenue


----------



## Manuel

A thin building


----------



## Manuel

Alnitak said:


> What? You keep talking with us when there are such girls in red walking in your town!


I must study a lot, all the time. So during the day I can not leave my house... It's not that I prefer you to those chicks.


----------



## Guest

Manuel said:


> It's not that I prefer you ...


hmm...


----------



## Manuel

Last one for today.... El *Palacio Ferreyra*. Built at the first half of the 20th century by a local guy that "juntaba plata en pala mecánica" (which is a local expression for "he earned a lot of money"*), it was purchased by province authorities and inaugurated as a museum this year.

































(forgive my enthusiasm, but here in south America we don't tend to see this type of palaces that you european have everywhere)









_No privacy for the security guy at the entrance..._









*and that's completely true, as the man got an european palace designed here, built with european materials.


----------



## Krummhorn

Manual, 

Those are absolutely stunning pictures, especially of the Cathedrals - those interior shots are magnificent. Now I must find out what organs are in them


----------



## opus67

Manuel said:


> Awesome. The only thing my city has to offer that is better than that beach is the girl in red in one of my pictures.


 That's just a mile or so away from my house.



> Do you have pics where this _thing _(I'm sorry, I don't have any clue on what it is  ) can be seen without the surrounding wooden structure?


It's a temple at the heart of the city, and probably the most famous. It's a few hundred years old, at the least.

Some pics from Google, and from Flickr.

The picture you posted is a very recent one, just a couple of weeks old. During a recent thunderstorm, one corner of the _Gopuram_ (the tower that you see) was "chipped off." Ironically, the lightning rod was at the other end! And since they're going up there to fix it, they might as well paint the whole thing.


----------



## opus67

Krummhorn said:


> Those are absolutely stunning pictures, especially of the Cathedrals - those interior shots are magnificent. Now I must find out what organs are in them


I saw an organ, or at least the pipes of one, for the first time only recently. I also have a photograph of it (yet to be uploaded.) It was in the Church where Elihu Yale was wedded. (People say he funded a college or something, in the U.S.. )


----------



## Manuel

opus67 said:


> And since they're going up there to fix it, they might as well paint the whole thing.


Does it need more color?


----------



## opus67

Manuel said:


> Does it need more color?


Well, it is colourful, but not as much you may think looking at that particular picture. The saturation is set a "bit" high in that one.


----------



## Manuel

Is everything there that colorful or is it high contrast photoshop?


----------



## opus67

Hey, it's a colourful country, man! But those thumbnails do look high on PS.


----------



## opus67

Alright, here's something white... 










That's the Rippon Building. It was built in 1913 and it houses the city's corporation.


----------



## Manuel

Interesting street lamps!


----------



## opus67

Not quite _street_ lamps. It's just within the premises.


----------

